# Casting Help?



## Teh Panda (Nov 29, 2009)

So, I'm writing this story, which I will definitely upload to FA when it's finished, and I need some help with some characters. Im awful at coming up with names and descriptions, so I was wondering if anyone would want to be cast in it. Its set in a modern war (in honesty, somewhat like the war in Iraq). If you are interested, I'll need to know some defining characteristics, and a name. Currently I need

*Squad Characters (3, 1 male, 2 female) *4 Males TAKEN
General of the Army (Male)TAKEN
 Force Commander (Male)TAKEN*
President (Female)* until 12:00 GMT (4:00 PST i think)
Rebel Dictator (either)TAKEN
Rebel Squad (2, either)TAKEN

If i don't get I big enough response, then I'll make up some characters.
Post Below or PM me if you like the idea.
EDIT: I need a name for the Rebel Faction. Nearly anything will do.
2ND EDIT: Proval's Hand is the rebel faction. Cheers Shinzu!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 29, 2009)

Can Meisu be the rebel dictator?


she's an Ermine Demon/Dhole hybrid ^^


http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/leurai/BumpMeisuAnthro.png
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/PinkyTheDog/AvatarMeisu2-1.png
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc295/jerrymojo2/meisurefsheet.png


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 29, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Can Meisu be the rebel dictator?
> 
> 
> she's an Ermine Demon/Dhole hybrid ^^


Sure, I'll write that down.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you very much ^^


----------



## JarlArild (Nov 29, 2009)

Can I general of the Army I'll PM you the info


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 29, 2009)

JarlArild said:


> Can I general of the Army I'll PM you the info


Okay then. Still need ideas for the Rebel Faction name though. Anyone?


----------



## WizzardRabbit (Dec 9, 2009)

I think my character could be a force commander. I'll PM you the details.
Name suggestion for rebel force: Oblivion


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 9, 2009)

dang, i was an hour late to get the force commander. o well, i'll do the rebel squad, if you'll have me.

Name: Kiral Piatus
Species: Arctic Wolf
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 179 pounds
Features: Crystal white fur that glimmers in the light. Toned and not really muscular. Specializes in using a claymore and a secondary weapon that's a normal broad sword. Left eye is blue, and his right eye is pitch black and see's perfectly in the dark, so always wearing a patch to cover his right eye most of the time. only wears leather reinforced trousers and a black tunic.
Personality: Very calm and composed, always living up to be the icon. Very hard-headed, and very hard to convince to change his mind. Sometimes not a good thing. Very prideful and honor bound.


As for a name for the rebel faction, how's this? Proval's Hand.


----------



## Barak (Dec 10, 2009)

Want to be in Rebel !

All the info is below :3


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 10, 2009)

Responses Responses Responses! Thanks for the interest guys. Just went over Wizzards info. Force Commander taken, and both Rebel Squad members gone. All I need is the GU Squad for the moment. Will update my info to include Shinzu and Barak now.

Also. Proval's Hand sounds too epic to be true. Thanks Shinzu!

Keep in mind this is a modern day story (Guns and Bullet proof Vests galore).


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 10, 2009)

ill be apart of the squad!

Shumanki:
Tiger, Male, Age 20 (if you have to change it i don't care), anything else just ask


----------



## Lasair (Dec 10, 2009)

This is just perfect for my fursona, his backstory was all set during a modern war.

I can sure be in the Squad if you want man.

Name: Lasair DeBrÃºn
Nickname: Blaze
Age: 17 (if you need to make that older, go right ahead)
Species: Red Fox (Irish Domestic)
Height: 6ft 2''
Weight: 73kg
Distinguishing features/characteristics:
Average though slightly muscular build. Bushy tail, which features a hole in its center, made when a sniper's bullet tore through it. Fur is fire-orange with black paws and grey tones to his chest area. Has a three line scar across the right side of his muzzle. 
Special-forces tatto shaved into his lower back fur (keeps it hidden)

Specialises in the use of long-range marksmans weapons, i.e Sniper-Rifles, and kinves.

Silent but strong/stubborn personality.  Finds it easy to take charge of a situation, a natural leader. Initially distrusting of new faces, but a good friend once trust is earned. Likes to have a bit of fun when he can. Never afraid to speak his mind, no matter who he's talking to. has a sort of, never give up type attitude, which can come against him sometimes.

Full bio-form is linked in my signature below, if you need further info. Check my FA page from the link under my profile pic on the left if you need to see a pic, ref-sheet is featured submission.

Good luck with the story, gonna be hittin that +watch to see it when its done.


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 10, 2009)

Shumanki, you're the hevy demolitions guy.
Lasair, i'm not sure about. The 'sniper/marksman' role was intended to be female, so unless you don't mind that I'll probably have to cast you away from your expertise, or screw around with the story. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 10, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> Responses Responses Responses! Thanks for the interest guys. Just went over Wizzards info. Force Commander taken, and both Rebel Squad members gone. All I need is the GU Squad for the moment. Will update my info to include Shinzu and Barak now.
> 
> Also. Proval's Hand sounds too epic to be true. Thanks Shinzu!
> 
> Keep in mind this is a modern day story (Guns and Bullet proof Vests galore).



ok, dress me however, i don't care. however, make me an assassin for the squad, that'd be kinda kewl, unless you think otherwise. only gun i want on my person is just a baretta.

i didn't know the time setting, so i chose that name. if you don't mind the corny, The People's Mind. 

btw, can i rename my character to Alister "The Light" Streek? a more modern name seems appropriate for this.


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 11, 2009)

All done. I changed your name, and you're part of the rebel squad so you use a variety of weaponry, but prefer the barreta. Proval's Hand still sounds the best to me.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 11, 2009)

kk. well, the way you put it, it sounded like you didn't want it....


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 11, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> Shumanki, you're the hevy demolitions guy.



hee hee perfect choice >:3


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 13, 2009)

Lasair is now cast as the Sergeant of the big squad. I still need a president and squad members.


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 16, 2009)

Come on people! Only a few roles left, and I'd prefer if everyone who might want a part got one.


----------



## Keirel (Dec 19, 2009)

You still have the male squad member, right? If so I will contact you soon about it.
Bastard I was first godamnit!


----------



## Franz Nerdlinger (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey, figured I'd be willing to help fill in a role with some character ideas. PM me if you're interested, I guess. XD

... and I might be willing to be that last male squad member... or something. My fursona's flexible enough to be anything.


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 19, 2009)

I got 3 male squad members and 2 female, aaand I got the president (female preferred)


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

My character(Gight, See avatar) will gladly serve the rebel dictator as her right hand man.
Specialty: Night missions, Long range recon, And rebel cook.
Would never betray Proval's Hand.


----------



## Keirel (Dec 19, 2009)

So no more male characters left?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 19, 2009)

I demand to be cast as a character named Jim who runs around wearing aviator sunglasses with a .44 magnum spouting one liners as he busts some heads.


----------



## Delta (Dec 19, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> I demand to be cast as a character named Jim who runs around wearing aviator sunglasses with a .44 magnum spouting one liners as he busts some heads.


He needs an unbranded, lit cigar poking out of the side of his mouth at all times.


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 20, 2009)

Too cliche thanks. And I have exactly 2 Male characters, and 3 female.
EDIT: I want to post the first Part. In 2 and a half hours I'll be posting. So up until then the president slot is up for grabs. The other spots aren't integrated into the story yet, so I can wait for those. But i need a president ASAP or i'll ahve to make one up.


----------



## Keirel (Dec 21, 2009)

^Okay so where can I find it?


----------



## Teh Panda (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry, something came up and i didn't get to post. I'll be posting like, NOW. Well, as soon as I come up with a name for the president. I'll PM everyone who is involved with a link. Kthxbai.


----------

